# Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2015)

*Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr​*


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Auch von mir persönlich die besten Wünsche zu Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.

Sowie einen herzlichen Dank an die Boardies für das einstellen von vielen Infos, Fotos und Berichten und die vielen, auch angeregten Diskussionen im (fast) vergangenen Jahr.

Auch einen großen Dank an unsere Partner und Werbekunden, die es bisher ermöglichten, das Angebot vom Anglerboard als Kommunikations-, Informations- und Unterhaltungsplattform  für Angler kostenlos zu halten.



Auch die besten Wünsche und vielen Dank an alle, die mich so mögen, wie ich bin!

Die mich nicht mögen, denen wünschen ich das Gleiche, was sie mir wünschen...

In diesem Sinne:
Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Moin liebe Leute.

Danke .....und schliesse mich meinem Vorschreiber an.

Besinnliches und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest,

und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr,

gute Fänge und dicke Fische .:vik:


Gruss Jochen uut Barssel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Gleichfalls!

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## JasonP (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Danke!
Und euch allen auch ein besinnliches Fest und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Bronni (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Danke, schließe mich den Wünschen an und wünsche allen schöne, besinnliche Weihnachtstage und alles Gute für 2016.


----------



## epo (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Von mir auch besinnliche Feiertage und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## Dobermann1983 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Auch von mir besinnliche Feiertage und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!


----------



## bacalo (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

[FONT=&quot]Vielen             Dank für die netten Weihnachtswünsche!
            Auch ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes und besinnliches           Weihnachtsfest! Lasst es euch gut gehen und rutscht fröhlich und vor allem           gesund ins neue Jahr!
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Ich wünsche allen ein glückliches, erfolgreiches und vor allem gesundes 2016.


----------



## Hermann K (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Wünsche auch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und gesundes Jahr 2016.

Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Jose (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

weihnachten...






wir sind begeistert ...


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

 schönes Bild, Jose! 

Hier nimmt mans auch eher gelassen :q


----------



## Honeyball (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Weihnachtsgruß!

Ich wünsche Euch, Euren Familien und Freunden und allen, die Euch nahestehen ein schönes, besinnliches, stressfreies und fröhliches Weihnachtsfest |wavey:


----------



## kreuzass (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Wünsche auch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Natürlich auch dem ganzen Team dahinter.

Auf ein glückliches neues Jahr 2016 & Petri!


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

vorallem gesundheit wünsch ich euch,  nicht`s ist wichtiger!
liebt eure lieben und bleibt gelassen.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Wünsche Euch allen auch eine besinnliche Weihnachten und ein gesundes und erfolgreichen Jahr 2016.

Gestern zum Fest hat unser Hund sich auch schick gemacht.


----------

